# 8/30 Smackdown Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-top-stories/96-wwe/32855-smackdown-spoilers-from-las-vegas



> *DARK MATCH*
> 
> Usos b Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal
> 
> ...



http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/LIVE_SPOILERS_FOR_THIS_WEEK_S_WWE_SMACKDOWN_8_30_13.html



> *SMACKDOWN:*
> 
> * SmackDown opens with The Miz and MizTV. His guests are Big Show and Dolph Ziggler. They talk about what happened on RAW. Triple H interrupts to confront Show and Ziggler. He announces Miz vs. Randy Orton for later. He also announces Big Show will be on commentary for Ziggler vs. The Shield in a handicap match.
> 
> ...


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers*

WWE WOULD come to Vegas a week after I move away for school :side:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers*

No casino theme?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers*

Last Time they were in Vegas was Post Rumble RAW


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers*

Yep, I went to that one. Shitty show aside from a pretty good CM Punk/Rock promo and BORK returning to F-5 Vince.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers*

I went to my first only raw the one before the 1000th ep in vegas


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 8.30 Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers*

I hope they put Christian into the WHC title match. It'd make the match far more entertaining and set it apart from the WWE title match.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 8.30 Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers*

Christian is going back to jobber status.


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: 8.30 Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Christian is going back to jobber status.


Jobbers don't have 16-minute matches against the WWE Champion. He was protected against Del Rio and Orton.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: 8.30 Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers*

Touche...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 8.30 Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers*

Did something happen to Heath Slater? McIntyre and Mahal were in a tag match at the house shows and now the dark match without Slater.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8.30 Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers*

The Real Americans can't even get a single win in that "feud" with PTP. They both lost in single matches and now they lost a tag team match. Cesaro, get the hell out of there.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: 8.30 Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers*

Yikes, Main Event is a complete rehash of stuff we've seen a couple times over the last month. Can't Axel go over someone like Ryder that doesn't matter instead of a newly turned Rhodes that has a little momentum going? I'm all for PTP getting a face push but Cesaro deserves better than putting them over 3 matches in a row.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers*



Sarcasm1 said:


> No casino theme?


I'd like to see a casino theme since they are in Las Vegas, but it's Smackdown and WWE doesn't put that much effort into it.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 8.30 Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers*

Cody jobbing to Axel twice in a row -_-


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8.30 Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers*

WWE Champion wrestling on Smackdown? About time (not srurpsied though).

When is the last time that happened?


----------



## PrinceofPunk16 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: 8.30 Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> WWE Champion wrestling on Smackdown? About time (not srurpsied though).
> 
> When is the last time that happened?


I think Punk wrestled on SD a couple of times. Don't remember Cena wrestling on Smackdown, while WWE Champion. Least not since he went to RAW in 2005


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

:yes



> Why the fuck are they pushing this *** Young because he came out? Stop jobbing your talented wrestlers to these two useless cunt
> 
> Why the fuck is Axel's useless ass is beating Rhodes? This guy has nothing to offer and is sad to see this piece of shit stay while Ted DiBiase goes.


Relax Bro.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

screw that, I don't what miz anywhere near Bryan vs Orton/McMahons


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8.30 Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers*



PrinceofPunk16 said:


> I think Punk wrestled on SD a couple of times. Don't remember Cena wrestling on Smackdown, while WWE Champion. Least not since he went to RAW in 2005


Oh yeah I forgot that Punk was on Smackdown a lot from May - July 2012 because of Orton being suspended. I think there was even a WWE Title Match with Kane too if not mistaken


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Why is smackdown so late now


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

^ its in Sin City (Las Vegas)


----------



## PrinceofPunk16 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Wonder if Ryback will get a pop with Vegas being his hometown.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

D Bry saving Miz?

no...God no....Oh God No...


OH GOD! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Looks like IRONCLAD is coming.

Not that it would have anyway,but I would have marked the fuck out if show just asked HHH "Did you take your vitamins today?" .....? "Because you need some iron" /wmd


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Sandow's losing streak continues.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

lol Main Event...seriously, is there ANY point to this show? 

Don't be a dick and say 'becoz dey want mur muhney fur bisnuss itis gud fer it'.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



Dopesick said:


> lol Main Event...seriously, is there ANY point to this show?
> 
> Don't be a dick and say 'becoz dey want mur muhney fur bisnuss itis gud fer it'.


They've had some pretty decent matches on the show but in terms of storyline? Not really. I think Kofi won the US or IC title once on Main Event. They had about 2 big time episodes and that was that.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



Hera said:


> They've had some pretty decent matches on the show but in terms of storyline? Not really. I think Kofi won the US or IC title once on Main Event. They had about 2 big time episodes and that was that.


Exactly. It's basically a televised house show.

Ah well, like I give a fuck, I never watch it.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

My hometown with that babyface support for Daniel Bryan! :bryan


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

No Divas segment? I really wanted to see some on-screen fallout and reaction to AJ's promo. Guess I'll have to wait till RAW, then.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Vegas bowing down to Bryan..YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Orton finally defeats The Moz after putting him over repeatedly for the title back in 2011.



AthenaMark said:


> Vegas bowing down to Bryan..YES! YES! YES!


lol @ getting humbled.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Sandow must be the worst booked MITB holder ever.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

does anyone ever see Sandow becoming a face? his current gimmick couldn't pull it off.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

The Waytts continue to be wasted on Tons Of Losers. Sad.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Only 5 matches this Smackdown? And most of them look like filler.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



> Daniel Bryan defeated Ryback via DQ after Randy Orton interferes. After the match, The Shield runs in and attacks Daniel Bryan. The Big Show finally gets up, but is checked by Triple H. The Shield and Orton continue to beat down Bryan. Orton has a can of spray paint and is threatens to paint Bryan. Orton holds up the title and stands over Bryan. This concludes the tapings.


http://ringsidenews.com/article/11960/wwe-smackdown-spoiler-results-august-30-2013/


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

oh shit nwo


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

:lmao


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



> The Big Show finally gets up, but is checked by Triple H.


What do they mean by 'Checked'?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> No Divas segment? I really wanted to see some on-screen fallout and reaction to AJ's promo. Guess I'll have to wait till RAW, then.


AJ is advertised for this show, so she should appear before the show is over.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

How many times are they going to waste Rowan and Harper on those jobbers? Does nothing for them.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

sounds like place holder episode to me


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Why can't they just let Bryan beat Ryback via pinfall or submission?

This is his third DQ win against Ryback in a row!


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

geez..how many beat downs is going to happen here? crazy crazy, the next Raw there has to be revenge going on.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

That ending actually looks interesting. Will definitely catch that and the Heyman promo.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Big show obviously isn't going to step up on a Smackdown, he'll get involved on a RAW.

Where the hell was The Miz to help after Bryan bailed him out of a beating??


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



Dec_619 said:


> What do they mean by 'Checked'?


Bodychecked, hockey style.

nWo is back in biz. :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



Silent KEEL said:


> Why can't they just let Bryan beat Ryback via pinfall or submission?
> 
> This is his third DQ win against Ryback in a row!


You can't beat the big guy.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

That ending kinda sounds like a huge clusterfuck


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



connormurphy13 said:


> That ending kinda sounds like a huge clusterfuck


Just like the attitude era! Woo!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



connormurphy13 said:


> That ending kinda sounds like a huge clusterfuck


Which can always turn out to be good.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Mark Henry now stuck doing only Dark Main Events. Who did he piss off this week?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Show and ziggler should change places. Cena and sheamus is injured Orton is a heel. This opens up spots for new baby faces and they give all this rub to big show while Cody and ziggler do all the jobs. Ffs.

This will lead to show snapping getting DAT push because if anyone needs a break its up and comer IRON CLAD Show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Real Americans still in this one sided crap

Sandow losing like a MoFo

when can we take the Wyatt slaves seriously?

another Ziggler handicap match?

Man, don't know what they're gonna do if they don't start sinking their teeth into anything soon enough, NOC is looking like it's gonna be a big time filler PPV.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

something tells me Rhodes and the PTP are going to be involved in this angle....also, if the Smackdown rating is once again higher than usual like last week, then that means things are starting to change....ratings are getting better, there is more interest, maybe because they're changing up Smackdown again.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



The_Jiz said:


> Show and ziggler should change places. Cena and sheamus is injured Orton is a heel. This opens up spots for new baby faces and they give all this rub to big show while Cody and ziggler do all the jobs. Ffs.


Big Show's been babyface for what, a month now? Seems to me he's overdue a turn...

I smell a swerve coming.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Real Americans still in this one sided crap
> 
> Sandow losing like a MoFo
> 
> ...


I think all the PPVs until Survivor Series are going to be filler, to be honest...


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



Bloodbath said:


> Big Show's been babyface for what, a month now? Seems to me he's overdue a turn...
> 
> I smell a swerve coming.


That's already one month more than ziggler and cody. My point is show is old and stale.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

I don't see anyone ordering Night of Champions...to even the casual fan, this storylines screams a long term thing...so Night of Champions will end up being the same old screw job like it has been lately......so I don't see anyone actually buying it, which sucks for them.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

SD sounds very bad from the spoilers


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



RatedR10 said:


> I think all the PPVs until Survivor Series are going to be filler, to be honest...


Nowadays Survivor Series is also a filler so yeah, all the PPVs until Royal Rumble are going to be filler.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> Nowadays Survivor Series is also a filler so yeah, all the PPVs until Royal Rumble are going to be filler.


I think this year it's different. Survivor Series will be used to culminate the major brewing issue between Orton/HHH/Shield vs. Bryan/Show/Henry/Ziggler/Punk or Miz and then it'll continue down the path of Bryan getting his redemption.

At this point, I think it's highly possibly the angle ends at Wrestlemania, but I could see it coming to an end (at least Bryan's chase) at the Rumble.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

I usually enjoy SD and ME but this weeks episodes seem like a re run...Get the Wyatts a filler feud ASAP instead of pointless squash vs tons of funk for the third time! The Real Americans losing yet again to a politically correct pushed team... Axel beat cody last week, Fandango/Kofi again, Ziggler/SHIELD was last monday, Ryback/Daniel was last month fpalm


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Great way to build The Wyatts...squash Tons Of Funk for the 17th time with another Wyatt finisher. 

YAWN


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Randy Orton putting on another show. The show slows the hell down after he is done however, need him to close.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

does this championship count as a title reign for Triple H too? lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

SD sounds legit this week. The assistant players for Bryan appear to be showing up now (Show, Ziggler), Bryan is looking like he is ready for a fight now finally, Heyman promo looks swank, and the Corporation angle looks pretty great still.

Will check those out.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Hmm I have this feeling Show and Ziggler gonna end being tag team champions. The Big Show Off sounds so corny sooo WWE.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

When is Sheamus coming back?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



Silent KEEL said:


> Why can't they just let Bryan beat Ryback via pinfall or submission?
> 
> This is his third DQ win against Ryback in a row!


Yeah, how about the opposite? Bryan has three wins over Ryback in a row already.

Why can't they just let Ryback get a win over Bryan via anything?

Bryan sure as hell shouldn't be tapping Ryback out when he's never tapped yet either. That should either be a special circumstance or never happen.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



WWEfan4eva said:


> When is Sheamus coming back?


Around Royal Rumble time.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

SD seems good, Main Event seems like crap.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Hopefully Curtis Axel lose that belt at Night of Champions.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

They're turning the Wyatt Family boring by making them do the same crap every week.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

A LOT of Shield this week.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Hey, what do you know, Sandow loses AGAIN.

fpalm


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Shame the Shield are just no-personality corporate stooges now. They could be so much more.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Nice that Ziggler is also involved @ the Corporation Story :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

SO. MUCH. SHIELD.

Have to say Smackdown has been looking really strong lately. So awesome to see.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



tylermoxreigns said:


> SO. MUCH. SHIELD.
> 
> Have to say Smackdown has been looking really strong lately. So awesome to see.


And so much Shield means so much Ambrose.

:mark:


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



tylermoxreigns said:


> SO. MUCH. SHIELD.
> 
> Have to say Smackdown has been looking really strong lately. So awesome to see.











YES :mark:

Ziggler sells Roman's spear like a god :


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

sounds decent enough, not much in the way of action for midcard guys though. will probably watch.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Yeah, can never complain about too much Shield. Also like how the Corporate storyline is continuing on Smackdown. That's how it should be with no Brand Extension anymore, and it gives people a reason to tune in each week. Not surprised at Sandow continuing to job either. That's the standard MITB formula these days and it's a shame.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

I think they are making me watch Smackdown for the first time since January the Show looks very strong, loving the fact they are carrying over The Corporation storyline on Smackdown and making Smackdown relevant in that aspect. Got a sneaking feeling Big Show is turning on Bryan and joining The Corporation at NOC.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

How do they expect us to believe that old man Triple H can stop The Big Show?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

So Bryan is left laying for a 5th straight time, and is being used to get the Big Show over? But hey folks, keep defending this fricking storyline.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Wyatt Family got screwed by HHH Corporation angle. That gets all the HHH/Stephanie/Writer focus now, everything else is afterthought.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Something has to happen Monday so Bryan is not left laying again. I was really hoping to see something different on Smackdown, but nope. And no Bully gimmick spot for Ryback? This could mean something could finally come of it Monday on Raw. They did highlight him and Josh Matthews backstage a lot on WWE.com this week.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Shield and Orton teaming up. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

so i heard Big Show was going to help out D-Bryan after the main event, but got stopped by HHH half-way, i wonder what they are going to do with that?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



Sensesfail said:


> so i heard Big Show was going to help out D-Bryan after the main event, but got stopped by HHH half-way, i wonder what they are going to do with that?


It will lead to a big show push.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



markedfordeath said:


> I don't see anyone ordering Night of Champions...to even the casual fan, this storylines screams a long term thing.


WWE should think of long term benefits rather than a short term gain.Stone Cold himself didn't win the War overnight.




connormurphy13 said:


> That ending kinda sounds like a huge clusterfuck


Reminds me of the Attitude Era


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



Sensesfail said:


> so i heard Big Show was going to help out D-Bryan after the main event, but got stopped by HHH half-way, i wonder what they are going to do with that?


Big Show turning heel by betraying Daniel Bryan at Survivor Series.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Randy and Bryan has to carry both shows now like the true stars that they are. The WHC is barely on the show? The MITB holder is getting jobbed out? Sounds like a can't miss Smackdown! :lol


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

so when will the link to watch the Smackdown show come on just like last week?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



markedfordeath said:


> so when will the link to watch the Smackdown show come on just like last week?


Friday.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

I see what you did there


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



Gaston said:


> How do they expect us to believe that old man Triple H can stop The Big Show?


Didn't you see Triple H get booked to utterly dominate Brock Lesnar in their last match?

Superman couldn't stop Triple H as long as it's booked on WWE.



Heel said:


> Shame the Shield are just no-personality corporate stooges now. They could be so much more.


They were no-personality, no-direction random thugs before. Just appear, beat down random person for apparently no reason, maybe make some incoherent rant, leave. The only difference now is that someone's giving them ord. . .oh wait, they were taking orders before too. That's how they debuted.



Quasi Juice said:


> A LOT of Shield this week.


Isn't there a lot of Shield every week? Has been like that all year.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



SinJackal said:


> Didn't you see Triple H get booked to utterly dominate Brock Lesnar in their last match?
> 
> Superman couldn't stop Triple H as long as it's booked on WWE.



What are you talking about? HHH couldn't stop Cena! :cena5


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Cena can't beat Triple H. It's not the right thing for business.

:HHH2


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> Cena can't beat Triple H. It's not the right thing for business.
> 
> :HHH2


I thought the same xD

Cena can't beat Triple H also because he is


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

They try to get Orton over as a heel so they have him work with the Miz?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

If Orton is going to continue to appear on both Raw and Smackdown, then it makes the World title even more pointless than it already is.

WWE's incompetence when it comes to this amazes me.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

Bullshit. Rhodes misses SD and jobs to Axel, for the second time, on Main Event. At this point, it seems WWE really is turning him into another Miz or Kofi Kingston. STOP JOBBING HIM TO THAT TALENTLESS CHARISMA VACUUM, ALREADY!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 8.30 Smackdown + Main Event Spoilers*



The Enforcer said:


> Yikes, Main Event is a complete rehash of stuff we've seen a couple times over the last month. *Can't Axel go over someone like Ryder that doesn't matter instead of a newly turned Rhodes that has a little momentum going?* I'm all for PTP getting a face push but Cesaro deserves better than putting them over 3 matches in a row.


Exactly! :cuss::cuss::cuss:

This recent booking of Rhodes is making me sick. Around two- three months ago, I wouldn't care much, because he was jobbing practically every match he had, but now? It pisses me off very much.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

means they valued Mr. Perfect over Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



SinJackal said:


> Didn't you see Triple H get booked to utterly dominate Brock Lesnar in their last match?
> 
> Superman couldn't stop Triple H as long as it's booked on WWE.


What the fuck? Did you watch the match at all? Brock hurt his knee by bumping knee first on the cage and was selling it mad, HHH took the opportunity to work on the knee to weaken him. If anything it made HHH look like a bitch because he was the babyface in this match working to weaken the heel, when it should be other way around. Hell, Punk got more offense and looked strong against Lesnar, than HHH did in that steel cage match. And ofcourse the finish saw Lesnar ending triple H with his own sledge hammer and standing tall.

Far from "superman", in any case.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

LOL at Bryan getting a major ass whooping at every shows since SummerSlam


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

not like it matters but supposedly Hunter made The Miz vs Orton an actual WWE Title Match.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

They need to get Orton over as heel and they put him in a match with a face that nobody cares about. :lol


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

WWE was stupid for having Orton be the corporate champion..if they had made it Barett or someone already hated it would have worked out better for them, but now they have to deal with Orton getting cheers from now on..only have themselves to blame. And he can't draw ratings.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*

The Usos and RVD win their matches so that makes me :vince5

but d bry saving the Miz from a total beat down makes me :vince4


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



markedfordeath said:


> WWE was stupid for having Orton be the corporate champion..if they had made it Barett or someone already hated it would have worked out better for them, but now they have to deal with Orton getting cheers from now on..only have themselves to blame. And he can't draw ratings.


Bar*r*ett? Might as well suggest Heath Slater while we're there. :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



markedfordeath said:


> WWE was stupid for having Orton be the corporate champion..if they had made it Barett or someone already hated it would have worked out better for them, but now they have to deal with Orton getting cheers from now on..only have themselves to blame. And he can't draw ratings.


I like Wade but he has to build up his rep again before being pushed. As the Corporation's lackey he can do that


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



> Kofi Kingston b Fandango via DQ when Summer Rae tripped Kingston. It looked bad because the ref actually wasn't looking at the trip but called it anyway.


I'm betting that's the referee from Natalya's match


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8/30 Smackdown + 8/28 Main Event Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> They need to get Orton over as heel and they put him in a match with a face that nobody cares about. :lol


pretty dumb I agree. but oh well.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's the links to Smackdown this week!

Part 1
Part 2


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Big Show..one of best actor since Mark Henry retirement speech few weeks ago?


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

wow just wow they got me invested into this


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

The ending was better than Raw. Orton so much heel in this one.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Triple H out rybacked Ryback himself.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Ziggler got a good pop in the opening segment. That's good to see.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Strong Smackdown. 

Heel Trips is always a fave :HHH2
All the taunting from The Shield :mark:
Orton was really strong at the end. Heeling is up how it should be done on Raw. When he showcased the beat down to all sides of the arena :mark: rton2
Holy shit Big Show with DAT ACTING :show

So invested in this storyline (have to say I kinda skipped everything else but this Corporation stuff)

P.S Pops for Ziggler :mark: : :cheer (Not sure if they are edited in though)


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow! What an awesome Smackdown and there we got some Orton in full on heel mode at the end. Brilliant stuff. Shield, Orton and HHH are like a match made in heel heaven. I'll be damned if they all aren't perfect in their respective roles. That was fucking awesome at the end. The perfect villainous stable. And the babyfaces? I swear when Big Show eventually KO's Triple H those fans are going to lose their shit. They are building to it wonderfully. Miz and Ziggler just looked like bitches though lol. And I've said this a million times but Daniel Bryan is just about the perfect babyface in peril. This whole angle is so amazing I almost feel spoiled. I just watched the Corporation stuff but I'll catch the rest of the show tomorrow morning. 

That opening promo was :lmao. Triple Troll >>>


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Smackdown is airing in India now.

HHH ordering Big Show "*Watch what happens and do absolutely nothing*" was top notch heel stuff.Whether it was edited or not,the chants of *Knock him out* for Big Show was amazing.


Great opening segment


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Watched some of SD... and by that I mean the stuff with the two main storylines right now, Bryan/Corporation and Punk/Heyman.

Opening segment was really good, and HHH specifically cuts a really good promo. Orton/Miz match was... well, not good, but meh, it's a Miz match so I'll give Orton a pass this time. However the beatdown and then save from Bryan was great. Crowd looked like they were going crazy with the "Yes" chants... even more so than usual. I doubt they'd need to pipe them in, but on SD you never know what they'll do. Of course Bryan has been incredibly over on live shows as well, so it's probably fine.

Heyman promo was good, Axel sucked, and yeah... no Punk so there wasn't really much else that could be done.

Ending beatdown was great, especially with the whole Big Show dynamic.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Currently watching. Have to agree, HHH is heeling it up very purty right now. Me wanting Miz to get the upper hand? Well shit. Young girls still cheering for Orton thou? :argh: even have some peeps clapping/applauding him :lol probably needs to go up against DB or Punk to fix that.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

I can't believe I am cheering for Miz over Randy Orton


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Daniel Bryan saving Miz reminded me of a bald headed wrestler making a save


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Just watched it.

*DAT HEAT* for Orton at the end. This is coming along nicely. In danger of getting repetitive really quickly though. Still not sure I'm a fan of them having this feud on Smackdown too, especially when it has pretty much the same ending as Raw.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

A good show


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Story line/ star power wise, can't lie, that was probably the best SD since Ambrose vs Taker. We just begging to see the good guys get one in at this point.

Orton was pretty notch on SD too. "power bomb his ass" :lmao love it. 

And Roman? 










FOREVER THUG.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lol at Ryback saying he hates bullys.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> :lol at Ryback saying he hates bullys.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great SD. The first promo was incredible, HHH's awesome. Enjoyed every match and the show was just lots of fun.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Arguably the best SD since 2009


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Fucking hell. HHH is pissing the shit out of me.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Watching the opening right now. Big Show/HHH and their superb acting skills have me feeling things I thought I wouldn't feel. Holy fuck, this storyline is the best I've seen since Punk/Cena and it has all the makings of surpassing it if this moves along well.

Still watching...


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Watching the opening right now. Big Show/HHH and their superb acting skills have me feeling things I thought I wouldn't feel. Holy fuck, this storyline is the best I've seen since Punk/Cena and it has all the makings of surpassing it if this moves along well.
> 
> Still watching...


You are in for a treat.... Show's acting at the end 










Also, this


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

HOLY FUCK. That Daniel Bryan run in gave me LIFE! I fucking love this SD right now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The crowd went nuts when Bryan showed up with the chair.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao The World Heavyweight Championship is such a nonentity. I'm beginning to feel quite embarrassed for Del Rio and I usually don't care for him at all. The lack of a brand split is a motherfucker.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Have to hope Rio is keeping that belt warm for Ziggler.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao The World Heavyweight Championship is such a nonentity. I'm beginning to feel quite embarrassed for Del Rio and I usually don't care for him at all. The lack of a brand split is a motherfucker.


Yeah, I always skip his segments other than the live Raw, obviously. 

BLAND BLAND BLANDDDDD


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I love Del Rio and think he doesn't get enough credit as a performer but even myself have no fucks to give for this title reign. It's either transitioning to a Ziggler reign (which will then go to Sandow) or we'll get a Cody reign possibly. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DAT AMBROSE/BIG SHOW STAREDOWN :mark

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BIG E WINNING said:


> I love Del Rio and think he doesn't get enough credit as a performer but even myself have no fucks to give for this title reign. It's either transitioning to a Ziggler reign (which will then go to Sandow) or we'll get a Cody reign possibly.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Rio has been on my list since his first feud with Show. But I can't deny he's kinda lacking a bit. I still give him the benefit of the doubt because his awful booking in the past.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

MizTV - That Heel Trips Promo just make me hates him so much he's doing a great job being heel. Show's acting is top notch. 
Orton vs Miz - When Bryan came out for the save, the crowd went nuts and it got me pumped too. 
RVD vs Sandow - Decent match. Could see Sandow cashing in on RVD if RVD were to win the title. 
Ziggler vs Shield - Seen it on Raw, seen it again this time and it still spells SYMPATHY on Ziggler, also, again, Show acting pissed off at being unable to help is just great. 
Ryback vs Bryan -







treating Bryan just like another victim of his bullying antics is just funny considering how he said he hates bullies before the match. 
Post match Beatdown - Orton heeling it up just delivering punches and kicks to Daniel Bryan and the part where he told The Shield to "walk him around, show them." is just too great. AGAIN, BIG SHOW'S ACTING STOLE THE SHOW, no pun intended, his "feeling sorry being unable to help" acting just makes me want to give that big man a hug. Also, that spray paint at the end... NO!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH is a fucking fabulous troll. Got damn :lmao


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed the show with pics and gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-friday-night-smackdown-8302013.html

Overall thoughts: I hated this show. This whole episode revolved around watching The Big Show make faces then look like the world's biggest wuss at the end of the night. The matches were mostly all squashes and were all too fast to be anything good. This was a lazy show and it wasn't very good.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I liked the show. Big Show was awesome. That's how you sell a story.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

rzombie1988 said:


> I reviewed the show with pics and gifs here:
> http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-friday-night-smackdown-8302013.html
> 
> Overall thoughts: I hated this show. This whole episode revolved around watching The Big Show make faces then look like the world's biggest wuss at the end of the night. The matches were mostly all squashes and were all too fast to be anything good. This was a lazy show and it wasn't very good.
> ...




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

GTFO. Big Show was a wuss? Went over YOUR head.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DAT POP when Show came for the save. And HHH, fuck you lol making me hate you the way I do.

Great SD.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Bryan D. said:


> Fucking hell. HHH is pissing the shit out of me.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao The World Heavyweight Championship is such a nonentity. I'm beginning to feel quite embarrassed for Del Rio and I usually don't care for him at all. The lack of a brand split is a motherfucker.


I've always felt Del Rio would make a great IC champion as opposed to a World champion. Need to get of the World title, give Del Rio the IC title, and kick Axel to the curb.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall it was a pretty satisfying show for me, with the majority of it worth checking out. My highlights were RVD versus Sandow, the opening segment, The Shield versus Ziggler, Heyman's promo and the main event. Unfortunately outside of them it was quite forgettable and probably not worth your time. 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Chrome said:


> I've always felt Del Rio would make a great IC champion as opposed to a World champion. Need to get of the World title, give Del Rio the IC title, and kick Axel to the curb.


It's true. He's a decent enough talent but he's nowhere near engaging enough to lead a brand (okay, yeah, that's pretty generous seeing as we're talking about the WHC). I really don't get what they see in him as the placeholder World Heavyweight Champion. At least put it on poor Christian and pretend there's still some life in his career.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

SD was fucking awesome. 

Ambrose.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

cool, this was before the edited pops...so there was a real crowd tonight.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Show should start a feud with Ryback


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> cool, this was before the edited pops...so there was a real crowd tonight.


This is what happens when Smackdown is in a big city like Vegas.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Why does show want to help so badly? 

With more face and heel turns than anybody he has shown very little progression as a character. His motives and life choices has as much narrative as a cardboard box.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I've uploaded the full show on YT, if someone wants to watch:


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

bryan running down to the ring with a chair, and leveling Orton and almost leveling the Shield, just shows that his character is evolving to real angry now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Very enjoyable Smackdown, this Corporation storyline is real good right now. Marked for the spray can. :mark:

It really helps that they have Bryan as the main protagonist and not Cena, who is an insufferable douchebag. I was marking hard for when Bryan put Orton in the YES! Lock briefly.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, this Smackdown reminded me of a good two hour raw. The Corporation angle progressed nicely; all parties involved were excellent. Bryan was crazy over tonight.. I actually think the save he made during the Miz/Orton match was the biggest pop he's ever gotten. Show got some good reactions too, and Orton finally got some heat it seemed during the final segment. The Shield, Orton, Hunter alliance is shaping up to be one of my favorite stables in quite some time. 

I must say i enjoyed the Corporation stuff more on SD! than I did on RAW this past week. When DZ, Show and Miz eventually go after the heels they're all gonna get over huge as babyfaces.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i actually heard a Miz chant for the first time ever during Smackdown lol


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

ok...how is it possible that none of you have a problem with big show not just being face,but TRYING TO FUCKING RESCUE and CARING for bryan  not so long ago,they had heated rivalry,and not just that,apart from that stuff with bryan,show (offcourse,in kayfabe,inbefore idiotic ''lol it's still real to you dammit'' comments) has been pretty big piece of shit lol I mean,all that stuff with him being sellout (remember his alliance with john laurinaitis? -.- ),evil and terrible human being (he tortured poor,old,defenseless william regal,sheamus' pretty good friend in front of sheamus) and so on and so on.And all of a fucking sudden,just like that,he's good guy AGAIN (for 400th time)  I mean it really pisses me off...logic in that,or whatever.It's really insulting wwe thinks fans are that retarded and naive and tractable and whatnot,that they would immediately obey and cheer LITERALLY whoever wwe tell them to :/ and even worse part is that THEY ARE FUCKING RIGHT! They succeed in that,not just in front of live,sheep crowd,but,by responses I see in here,on this forum as well  Are you really that...sheepish lol no offense or anything


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

^ It's fucking Entertainment! and it's a show, everything could happen.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Orton's Law is back :mark:

The ending segment of Smackdown reminded me of when the NWO beat down The Rock, and spray painted NWO on him, which is a good thing.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Great Smackdown. In many ways, it was very Attitude Era-esque tonight.

You want to know how this whole Corporation angle is working in spades with me? Miz and MixTV were TOLERABLE to me and I rarely say that about either subjects these days. Good opener with Miz, Dolph, and especially Big Show selling the fact that the Corporation run the WWE and all who oppose their ways will be punished in more ways than one. Great work from HHH as well that transitioned from a condescending COO to a ruthless dictator through tone and presence.

Orton/Miz was whatever but the story really came after the match. Orton and the Shield beat down on Miz and Bryan came out to a THUNDEROUS pop. It was so loud you couldn't have heard Cole and JBL. That felt (not saying it was) like a 1999 Austin pop and Bryan coming down swinging with the chair was superb. THIS is what Bryan needed to be going into Night of Champions. No more bullshitting and pandering. Time to get serious.

Ziggler vs. SHIELD is always a fun match to watch because of Ziggler's valor and heart trying to always thwart off the Shield but ends up on the losing end to the numbers game. SHIELD taunting Show in the end was good as it foreshadowed to the end.

Bryan vs. Ryback was a decent main event match for SD. Bryan continued his mean streak by taking it to Ryback and almost making DA BIG GUY submit. It felt great seeing Bryan lock in the YES LOCK on Orton as soon as he came in as Orton, RIGHT BEFORE SHIELD came in, tapped so Bryan can make him tap if he locks it in at NOC. The ending was also Attitude Era-esque in the numbers game taking down Bryan but Show had had enough and came to Bryan's rescue. HHH comes out and he actually made me truly dislike him for a growing guy in the business such as myself to still be trapped into like a mark. HHH is not only a natural heel but a very versatile one as well. Show had to fight crossroads into helping Bryan or not. HHH as a corporate dictator is some great television, I must admit. Orton also looked like a true heel after a week and a half not garnering so much heat. He sure as hell did tonight. The spraypaint was nice ode to the nWo as well.


Also, just to mention quick. While Axel is still bad, he made an okay promo and Heyman is a master on the mic as he continued to berate yet feel obligated to explain that what he did to Punk and what he is going to do to him at NOC is of tough love from his father figure. Love the angle still.

For me it was a great damn show, mainly thanks to the Corporation/Bryan angle and Heyman bringing the goods as always.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

For fucks sakes, stop ignoring the IRON CLAD contract!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Show and Dolph are giving me ALL THE FEELS. *distraught!*


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Triple H legit pissing me off. Bravo! :clap


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

MoneyStax said:


> Triple H legit pissing me off. Bravo! :clap


Call your boy in to deal with him.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

JBL just mentioned the iron clad contract!!! :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like they dubbed in jbl and Cole talking about the iron clad contract.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So we're not gonna act like The Big Show has an ironclad contract? Ok then.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Why do people keep saying the Ironclad contract is being ignored? It's not. It's not being mentioned a lot for a reason and it's the same reason Show will end up turning and joining the Corporation.

You know, like how he did it for Johnny Ace and People Power.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

I thought Show was turning heel again by joining the corporation and chokeslamming Bryan. Kayfabe wise it seems weird that Big Show suddenly feels sad for not helping out DB and Ziggler. Just a while back he was destroying everyone and not caring at all.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

God damn, Trips is such a fucking awesome bad guy. Knows exactly how to make people hate him.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

jacobdaniel said:


> God damn, Trips is such a fucking awesome bad guy. Knows exactly how to make people hate him.


Yes HHH has been putting on a heel clinic since summerslam.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just finished watching the show. Good storytelling with the Corporation stuff. Nice to see Orton is pretty much back to being arrogant rather than the cold psychopath he used to be. His work in the final segment was just awesome, specially with the spray paint.

And Big Show had me rolling with his acting. HHH going all Deebo was hilarious and seeing Show looking like a bitch by sitting at ringside for the entirety of the show was just... :lol


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

SHIELD!!!! My body is ready!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

That girl in the Ziggler T-shirt that leaped out into the aisle when the Shield music hit?

She is my spirit animal.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> So we're not gonna act like The Big Show has an ironclad contract? Ok then.


They mentioned it, they also mentioned that HHH would make Big Show's life and career miserable if he defied him.

This show was great in terms of advancing the main feuds and storylines. I'd much prefer this type of SmackDown than the likes of Christian and ADR wrestling in long, meaningless matches every week which is what we usually get.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

HHH really is a great heel, he actually had me rooting for Big Show to snap and kick ass.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Someone needs to start a "TWO STRIKES" chant at some point when Orton is in the ring, god that would be great.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Remember when Michael Cole was the biggest Miz mark on earth? :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

This MIz match has gone on way too long.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Miz going the distance with Randy Orton..

:lol

And Orton looking likea face.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

DANIEL BRYAN IS SO FUCKING OVER


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Reminding me a bit of Legacy...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I hate the Camera work.

Roman ran to Sethie to check on him..omg too cute! 

Get Orton away from the shield please and thank you!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

1 man with a chair is better than 4 men without. I love WWE logic :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Also have to give some credit to Michael Cole. Yeah, he still sucks but lately since Summerslam, he's been a very good commentator when it comes to the Corporation angle. Yeah he's no JR but honestly, who expects him to be at this point? I'm sure older fans thought JR was no Gorilla or Solie as well. Cole has done well during this angle in terms of selling the emotion, revving up the intensity, and so on.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

not as many fan girls at ringside this time.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Loving the SHIELD being Corporate Security, at least they have a direction and purpose now.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Who was Ryback talking to off camera? Cue cards?


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

PGSucks said:


> DANIEL BRYAN IS SO FUCKING OVER


Plus it saves them on production costs since they don't have to add in cheers... You can see the fans Yessing... :


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> Who was Ryback talking to off camera? Cue cards?


Looked that way. Plus his face looked messed up (more than usual) especially around the eye area.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damien Sandow...finally some class in this place.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sandow eating another pin.

JBL: _No one should be surprised._

No shit.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Was Seth just mocking The Big Show? Lol. I just love him.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

That piped in pop for ziggler.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Seriously cant stand Big Show's overacting.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

You're probably accostomed to people no selling things like Cena.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> You're probably accostomed to people no selling things like Cena.


Must be! Cant be because he was crying over a guy kayfabe wise doesn't interact with. If it was his current tag team partner, sure. But Ziggler? No wonder Cena is still so big. Guys like you mention him when a conversation has nothing to do with the guy!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Why doesn't Show use DAT iron clad contract....


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

cl_theo said:


> Must be! Cant be because he was crying over a guy kayfabe wise doesn't interact with. If it was his current tag team partner, sure. But Ziggler? No wonder Cena is still so big. Guys like you mention him when a conversation has nothing to do with the guy!


No, they're in it to fight the system/ corporation together. Big Show is crying over the abuse of power and being powerless to put a stop to it. It's really straight forward.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Why did Orton spray paint "OZ" on Bryan's body?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Heyman/Punk program has gotten so melo-dramatic. It's so obvious the ex-soap opera writers in creative have their hands all over this one.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat ass on cameron!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

cl_theo said:


> Seriously cant stand Big Show's overacting.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> No, they're in it to fight the system/ corporation together. Big Show is crying over the abuse of power and being powerless to put a stop to it. It's really straight forward.



I understood that part, just seems like overacting considering how much of an attitude Big Show shows while heel. Guess I just have a problem with the way he turns face.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Twas a good show, Shield beat downs never get old.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

How come Naomi and Cam are not at ringside during their matches anymore? Boo I say.


----------



## Se7endeuce (Aug 8, 2013)

Are they ever going to do anything new with the Wyatts? That was the 3rd tv squash over Tons Of Funk now, and the post match stuff never changes after any of the Wyatt Family's matches.


----------



## sharp1398 (Jun 19, 2013)

Se7endeuce said:


> Are they ever going to do anything new with the Wyatts? That was the 3rd tv squash over Tons Of Funk now, and the post match stuff never changes after any of the Wyatt Family's matches.


yeah, they really, really need to do something with them. they've got what could be spiritual successors to Raven's Nest. instead of giving them a good push, they let them flounder in the low, low midcard. maybe something will happen when kane returns.


----------



## Daulten6 (Jul 18, 2013)

It's


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol the B+ sign!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

why is big show crying?


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

He gon' cry in the car.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Randy Orton 4-Life!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't remember this in the spoilers...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm surprised Randy didn't write "RKO".


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

Orton finally gettin' dat full heat.


----------



## Comedexy (Jan 31, 2012)

That was very entertaining that's the shit I wanna see .


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

PhilThePain said:


> I'm surprised Randy didn't write "RKO".


RKO prob would've just implied it's about Orton. Putting something else would imply it's other against Bryan too.


lol, funny though how he put NO on Bryan. In black paint too. So what is this new group then? The New World Order Corporate Evolution


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Orton acting like SUCH a heel. :datass

"PICK EM UP!! PICK EM UP!!" rton


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> Someone needs to start a "TWO STRIKES" chant at some point when Orton is in the ring, god that would be great.


Seriously the "two strikes" shit is getting old and was never funny, I bet if anyone of The Shield members or any other IWC's wonderboy's got those two strikes they wouldn't be talking about it.


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

dxbender said:


> RKO prob would've just implied it's about Orton. Putting something else would imply it's other against Bryan too.
> 
> 
> lol, funny though how he put NO on Bryan. In black paint too. So what is this new group then? The New World Order Corporate Evolution


The No World Order


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I fucking love this angle so much. Seeing all that go down on Smackdown makes me feel better about what I can expect to see in two weeks when they roll into Ottawa for the go home Smackdown to NoC.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> I fucking love this angle so much. Seeing all that go down on Smackdown makes me feel better about what I can expect to see in two weeks when they roll into Ottawa for the go home Smackdown to NoC.


Yep. We are finally seeing them roll out an angle the way it should be done. It's awesome.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

RatedR10 said:


> I fucking love this angle so much. Seeing all that go down on Smackdown makes me feel better about what I can expect to see in two weeks when they roll into Ottawa for the go home Smackdown to NoC.


Yeah, I'll be in Toronto for the RAW the night prior. I have no doubt it's going to be an awesome show.


----------



## Daulten6 (Jul 18, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Orton acting like SUCH a heel. :datass
> 
> "PICK EM UP!! PICK EM UP!!" rton


Sounds like


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

seems like a show worth missing, glad i read the spoilers


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The show was actually well worth watching.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Sensesfail said:


> seems like a show worth missing, glad i read the spoilers


If this weeks SD was worth missing...you shouldn't have watched SD in past few years(or even for at least next few months) cause SD tonight was great.

One of the few times in quite some time where if you didn't watch Raw, you'd be confused by MANY things that went on during SD tonight.

That's how RAW/SD should be! Have great stuff on Raw, and then it continues right into Smackdown.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

MrWeymes said:


> Yeah, I'll be in Toronto for the RAW the night prior. I have no doubt it's going to be an awesome show.





RatedR10 said:


> I fucking love this angle so much. Seeing all that go down on Smackdown makes me feel better about what I can expect to see in two weeks when they roll into Ottawa for the go home Smackdown to NoC.


Can't wait for that week of WWE. WWE back in Canada and for Toronto,this is the first noteworthy show in Toronto in YEARS. Last Raw in Toronto was 2010(during the slow period between WM and Nexus debut) so finally having an important WWE show in Toronto again, should be fun.

I'm just undecided on how I want the show to go(and end). Should it be a Daniel Bryan/Good Guy run show, or a heel show? Cause if it's Daniel Bryan/Good guy run show, you know fans will be cheering like crazy. But if it's a heel show, you know the Toronto crowd will be booing them out of the building.

Actually...I wouldn't mind them doing screwjob either lol. Triple H plays the role of Mr.McMahon, and we have something like Rollins vs Bryan in a match, and then Rollins wins with the YES lock without Bryan tapping(and HHH calls for bell).


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I love how the main storylines now are being transferred into Smackdown now as well. Granted Cena is injured (along with Sheamus) as it being the reason but Smackdown feels SO fresh to see as not just a B show or the inferior brand but the continuation of what culminated on Monday's RAW. Smackdown episodes like tonight should feel like that on a weekly basis.

Once again, DAT THUNDEROUS POP Bryan got on multiple occasions tonight speaks volumes of how much he's earned everything he'll be rewarded with in the end. They ALMOST had the chance with Punk but maybe, just maybe, this is the year (and therefore the era) that finally breaks the Cena monopoly.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

if Smackdown continues to be this good, it can make up for the bad ratings that Raw will get going up against Football...especially if it continues to be a continuation of Raw.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Spoiler:  big pic/Smackdown














Had a good chuckle at this :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PGSucks said:


> Remember when Michael Cole was the biggest Miz mark on earth? :lol


I totally forgot about that. He was slurping on the Miz's nuts for like a whole year. Damn, those were the days! :lmao:


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> HHH really is a great heel, he actually had me rooting for Big Show to snap and kick ass.


That's what the GOAT Heel does


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

Just finished watching smackdown and good God, How GOAT was the opening segment with Triple H. He is such a GOAT heel. I loved the way he put Miz, Ziggler in matches and made Big Show sit at ringside and watch with no interference. As far as I'm concerned, he is by far the best part of the entire corporation angle.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

It was a good smackdown but i hate the big show. he's terrible. stupid face he makes looks like he's about to cry. he's bad i'm sorry.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> I totally forgot about that. He was slurping on the Miz's nuts for like a whole year. Damn, those were the days! :lmao:


Also, around the same time, he hated Bryan more than anything.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh yeah. I remember his opinion of Bryan continuing to change around spring 2012. Not sure when he stopped loving Miz so much though :lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Sandow and Ziggler both got absolutely buried.

Fucking shame.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*The ending to Smackdown was amazing. Randy has 100% taken off as a heel now.*


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Fortitude said:


> *The ending to Smackdown was amazing. Randy has 100% taken off as a heel now.*


He was a right scumbag at the end that you just want Bryan to kick his ass. Great work from all involved.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

^ True. I want Bryan to kick his ass but I want Big Show to kick Triple H's ass even more. He pisses me off, seriously.

:HHH2


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Christ, Ziggler got fucking buried. Even though it was a handicap match, you'd not expect him to lose so easily. Guess management really are pissed about THAT interview.

As for the rest of the show, I really enjoyed it. The opening segment was very good and HHH reminded us all how great a heel he is. Even if he did needlessly bury all three babyfaces (I guess that is to 'piss off the marks'). The Orton/Miz match was decent and I'm enjoying the dynamic with the Shield, even though they can be so much more than Corporate muscle.

Then there is D-BRY, getting the biggest babyfaces reactions in years. Marked the fuck out for the YES chants when he made the save.


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

ADRfan said:


> I thought Show was turning heel again by joining the corporation and chokeslamming Bryan. Kayfabe wise it seems weird that Big Show suddenly feels sad for not helping out DB and Ziggler. Just a while back he was destroying everyone and not caring at all.


not just weird,it's mind boggling,retarded,insulting,nonsensical and just bad tv


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

smackdown was epic


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Amazing SD. I love the new heel Corporation stable and the way it's going on. Always good to see HHH on SD, and Orton still as well as the WWE Champ. Also loved the short promo from ADR, he will have a great match with RVD.



Fortitude said:


> *The ending to Smackdown was amazing. Randy has 100% taken off as a heel now.*


Yep.



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Sandow and Ziggler both got absolutely buried.
> 
> Fucking shame.


Oh, just stop it. They didn't get buried at all.



Heel said:


> Christ, Ziggler got fucking buried. Even though it was a handicap match, you'd not expect him to lose so easily. Guess management really are pissed about THAT interview.
> 
> As for the rest of the show, I really enjoyed it. The opening segment was very good and HHH reminded us all how great a heel he is. Even if he did needlessly bury all three babyfaces (I guess that is to 'piss off the marks'). The Orton/Miz match was decent and I'm enjoying the dynamic with the Shield, even though they can be so much more than Corporate muscle.
> 
> Then there is D-BRY, getting the biggest babyfaces reactions in years. Marked the fuck out for the YES chants when he made the save.


Haha, no. Ziggler got what he deserved. Firstly, he's not a credible main event wrestler and secondly he fought a 3 vs. 1 Handicap match. Kayfabe or not, 99% of the time the 3 guys should win, especially when they are all bigger then the one opponent.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Haha, no. Ziggler got what he deserved. Firstly, he's not a credible main event wrestler and secondly he fought a 3 vs. 1 Handicap match. Kayfabe or not, 99% of the time the 3 guys should win, especially when they are all bigger then the one opponent.


I'm not saying he should have won, because he shouldn't, but at no point in that match did he look a threat or a big deal. They might as well have been squashing Drew McIntyre or somebody.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fJmp5lSLOtY

BackStage Fallout: Ziggler & Del Rio


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Smackdown overall.

Miz Vs Orton was awesome.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

I am so eagerly waiting to see Big Show *knock out* HHH


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Who comes back to end the "I'll fire you" threat from HHH? Hopefully it's not Vince saying "HHH has gone too far" crap - it needs to be Shane (which would be so damn epic - Shane siding with Bryan et al) or just a video from Linda or something (less epic, but at least she's have the power and is done with politics to be able to do it). 

Also what happened to Henry being involved? Seems like Miz got his spot for whatever reason. I loath Miz, especially his figure four.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who comes back to end the "I'll fire you" threat from HHH? Hopefully it's not Vince saying "HHH has gone too far" crap - it needs to be Shane (which would be so damn epic - Shane siding with Bryan et al) or just a video from Linda or something (less epic, but at least she's have the power and is done with politics to be able to do it).
> 
> Also what happened to Henry being involved? Seems like Miz got his spot for whatever reason. I loath Miz, especially his figure four.



I want Shane siding with Bryan. No Linda. Please not Linda. Somebody said Kane to help D. Bryan. Since the shield involved, it would be good for Undertaker to get his revenge if he agrees to come back now. (maybe not since he returning til WM 30)


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You know, that was probably one of the better Miz matches I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Sandow and Ziggler both got absolutely buried.
> 
> Fucking shame.





Heel said:


> Christ, Ziggler got fucking buried. Even though it was a handicap match, you'd not expect him to lose so easily. Guess management really are pissed about THAT interview.


The fact that they're even involving Ziggler in such a major way in the biggest storyline that the WWE has running right now, is proof that he's not getting buried. He'll probably be one of the main allies of Bryan.

Del Rio gave a pretty solid promo btw, but he'll never get credit.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

did anyone else get the sense that they piped in the "You sold out" chants in the opening promo? A couple people were chanting it but when the camera pointed to the crowd it was way off sync and it only looked like a few people were saying it. The way it sounded on Smackdown seemed like the whole arena was chanting it.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

nope, they were real...just like the Randy Sucks chants.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

WWE is fucking awesome right now.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

The Miz vs Orton was a good match, i was excited to see how it would end, even though it seemed clear that Orton would win after the Shield got involved.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just watched Smackdown highlights, mostly Shield stuff but it was all awesome. Really loving how powerful they look atm.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I bet tomorrow night the faces get the upperhand...and I think everyone will be on the ramp again, and then finally someone will interfere and help.


----------

